# Sticky  Preventing and curing gunshyness



## BROWNDOG

Posted by BOBM on another thread..

method #1 using birds

Forget the pot banging, shooting while they are eating, bringing them to trap ranges ect. All those methods will work with some dogs and ruin some others and the trouble is no one can ever predict the results.

Never ever ever shoot a gun around any dog especially a pup unless the pup is intent on a bird after having a lot of exposure to birds. You ever stop to think how loud a gunshot is in a gravel pit??

SO on with the bird method 
Now you need to start over

1) put the gun away, then work the dog for a while on birds, get her birdy really talk her up after the flush with no gun shots, just work her on birds until she really shows she knows whats a bird is and is really birdy with great excitement. If she chases flushed birds thats good let her, in fact encourage it, let her know that finding and chasing birds is really a good thing.

2)then do the same thing for a week or two ( a lot of bird contacts and points )with the gun and no shells, let her get used to the sight of the gun until she ignores it and focuses completely on the birds.

3) then with a 22 rifle and the weakest blanks available, start shooting after the flush when shes chasing and really keyed up, shoot just once use a single shot bolt action 22 rifle,not a pistol, point the muzzle away from her and shoot only when shes really focused and chasing the flushed bird. 
4) Shoot only once every two or three birds for the first week, until she pays no attention to it at all.

5) If she shows any fear or uncertainty go back to just bird work until she is focused on the birds again.

6)after she shows no sign of hearing the 22 with the light blanks shoot a pheasant use only one shot use a light load and make that shot count this part is important because she has to see the bird fall at the instant the shot occcurs, if you have her drive up that will overcome any residual fear she may have.

7) this fall only hunt her by yourself and try to never shoot more than once, do not hunt with multiple people 
After a season she should be OK but I would be cautious even second season

You owe it to her, shes just confused and you made her that way, so please try to fix her.

Good luck take it slow birdiness is everything, if you have some more questions just let me know I've specalized in this training for over 30 years.

AGAIN 
I don't allow gunshots around my dogs without birds present, even my older well broke dogs, not ever

Method #2 using the dogs retrieving desire

the solution...

Bring her out WITHOUT A GUN and get her enthusiatic about retrieveing dummies once again, when she is happy again usaully after 4-5 short training sessions

Then, 
start to intro the gun a 22 rifle not hand gun with mild blanks.

in this process you will want her to break so encourage her 
to break and chase for now( thats easy to fix later you have a bigger problem)

Now you will want to start by throwing the dummy in a high arc so she will be right on top of it when it hits the ground

time the shot right before it hits the ground when shes really focused on the dummy.

If shes not right on top of it dont shoot. What you are doing here is useing her reved up prey drive chasing the dummy to get her to ignore the light .22 blank report.

do this for a few sessions and gradually bring the timeing of the shot closer to the release of your toss, do it slowly over a week at least, move slowly at this part of the process so the dog is really focused on the dummy. You do this by shooting when the dummy is 3/4s of the way for three days then if that goes well 1/2 way thru the arc then eventually you will be able to fire the gun at the release.

if she shows any fear bring the timeing of the shot back to right before the dummy hits the ground.

You would be a fool to hunt this dog with anyone but you shooting until she understands the relationship between the shot and a bird fall.

Do not bring her with a bunch of your friends opening day, or any other time this year. You will have many years to hunt with your buddies after you fix this.

If she was mine I would be the ONLY person hunting over her this fall.

This is important Make your first shot count( practice your shooting skills without the dog around) when you do take her hunting.

ANY shortcuts and you risk a permanently gun shy dog, I have a lot of experience fooling with gun shy dogs.

the bottom line is never ever shoot around this dog unless its prey drive is way up and its about to scoop up a retrieve or a bird has just flushed


----------



## Bobm

Its was suggested we lock this to keep it short and to the point, if anyone has something worthwhile to add let me know and we will unlock it if Browndog and/or I feel it will add to the topic.

I intend to move several good posts on various topics to stickies so that new members and anyone else looking for a solution to a specific problem can find them easier.


----------

